# My family of four takes on a catamaran renovation and a new lifestyle.



## catchinrays (Dec 27, 2013)

In October of this year, we purchased a 1995 Venezia -our first ever sailboat. Not that this is a particularly original idea, but we like many others before us, have virtually no sailing experience.

Its been an idea (notice I didn't say dream) that we've been working towards for about 7 years and are excited and nervous about this adventure. Along the way, there were definitely times that second thoughts played into irrational decisions that come along with the responsibility of a life-changing way of life.

To compound the difficulty in downsizing a family of four from normal, everyday life on land to one afloat, was that our "new" boat is a project boat and is in need of quite an overhaul before its even ready to go back in the water. We didn't even know if the starboard engine started when we bought her and no sea trial was granted due to the boat's years of neglect. New rigging, bottom job, electronics, etc. are all in order for this re-fit and the work has been non-stop since the purchase.

If you want to check-in or follow the progress, were at Catchin' Rays


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet.

To prepare for doing the same thing, this family also lived out of just half of their house for six months before they departed to make sure everyone knew how space would be limited:

Toast Floats

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You sound like an adventurous soul. Go slow and careful. Ask lots of questions. Call the wife by her proper title "Admiral", be patient with her, teach her what you're learning, do everything together.

Dave


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! It's always neat to see others "living the dream"! Please keep coming back; I'm sure your experience will give you an interesting perspective on a variety of topics.


----------

